# Wiild Hearts: Foster Kids and Mustangs



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

~~~~~Update~~~~~~~
I thought I'd bring this story back because I have finished other chapters of it. I had a hard time finding time to post with school and all. So please let me know if y'all r still interested in this story.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This is my very first story I am writing. All tips and ideas are welcome. Please let me know if any of you are interested in the story. If you are I will continue writing more chapters. Sorry for any spelling errors. My phone has auto correct and, will correct words with the right spelling. 
~~~ ----Chapter #1: Just A Foster Kid.---- I sit in a cool chair staring at a mahoginy colored bookshelf reading the names of the books. I hear the door creak and look over to see the principle of my high school walking in, with a huge stack of pink and white papers. He throws the stack of papers down on the rest in front of me with a thud. The principle walks over to his desk, picks up a folder and pulls out a white peace of paper. "Desaray Jasmine Biggins!" My principal announces. He starts to pace back and forth across his office. "Ten reports from most of your teachers this year, counting five reports from Glindale HighSchool. You were only there for four months!" Excalims Mr.Newton . Mr.Newton stops pacing and sits in the chair in front of me. The principle puts on hand on his temple and rubs his temple looking stressed. "Desaray," Mr. Newton says with a sigh then continues, "listen, I'm sorry about this but your expelled from this school. You have caused way too many issues here. I mean this last stunt you pulled? It says here that you left campus in the middle of class. Its ridiculous and you need to grow up!" rants Mr.Newton. "Now? Can you leave in the middle of a job while working?" The principal asks me. I look down at the floor, "Well" I said quietly. "Yes Or No?' He roars back at me. I swallow nervously " No." I reply quickly. My school principle grabs the stack of papers. "Exactly! Because you will get fired if you do." Replys Mr.Newton. Mr. Newton pulls out a box from under the table we were sitting at, then puts all the papers in the box. "These are all the reports you have gotten in the past year. All these reports will be going to your new school, once we figure out what school you will be attending next." Says Newton. I stare at him in silence. The principle gets up and opens his office door. "Do you have all your stuff you need from school?" He asks firmly. I get grab my bag, get up and walk towards the door. I stop at the door way and nod to him, "Yes sure, I do" I say nervously. "Goodbye Desarsy" says Newton. "Bye" I reply quietly as I walk out the door. I head down the hall to the main office. "Your folks have been called to come pick you up." Says the twenty something office secretary. "Thanks" I say as I walk out the office door and down another hall. I make my way to the entrance of the school. My dad was already waiting for me in his SUV. ---Chapter #2: The Filly--- I am eating in a field of dandylions, weeds, and tan grass. There is a bay mare grazing next to me quitely. I hear birds calling to each other, the sound of the rest of the herd munching on grass in the open medow. I suddenly hear the sound of hooves start to move around me.I raise my head to see the bay made running off with all the other horses in my herd. I break into a fast run catching up with all the horses in the back of the herd. I run past them and speed up to the middle of the group. The lead mare turns a quickly around a corner and I follow behind her. Soon me and the lead mare are neck and neck, the black mare lays her ears back and whinnys a shrill high pitched warning at me. The black mare speeds up into a run at full speed. I dig my hooves into the ground and speed up as fast as I can. I run past the mare and to the tops of a grassy hill. The lead mare calls for me to follow her as she runs past the hill and down to a shady creek surrounded my shadey trees. I stare down at them and whatch as the lead mare drinks from the cool running creak. I paw the ground with impatience. I trot down to the creak to get a drink of water next to a chestnut filly and a sorrel colt. I walk over to where the rest of the herd was eating. The short sorrel colt trotted ahead of me quickly turn and nipped at my face. I half reared at the colt spun around and ran off inviting him to chase me. The little colt caught up with me. He reared up and jumped in front of my way, causing me to lean back on my hindquarters and to slide. My hooves scramble to stop myself. I crash into the sorrel colt falling over him and into my side.I stand up and shake off the dirt. The sorrel colt stands up and shakes off. He limps over to the creeks edge and Lies down.


----------

